# Bay Fishinghas been PHENOMENAL & making it happen duck hunting



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Over the last 8-10 days our clients have experienced some phenomenal bay fishing while drifting both in the morning and in the afternoon! Trout and redfish have been the main focus, but the occasional saddle blanket seemed to find their way into the cooler as well.

The duck hunting was more of a grind until we got our first big front over the past weekend, but our guides were still able to put clients on birds by scouting hard and setting up right where the birds wanted to be. After the front blew through, more birds arrived to our area and this closing weekend should be really good!

We have a few openings during the split for those interested in catching some fish along with a few December openings for duck hunts as well.

BAY FISHING OPENINGS:
November 27-30
December 1-8
Lodging available as well on these dates
3ppl-$334 per person
4ppl-$300 per person
5ppl-$280 per person
Pricing includes lodging and all meals

DUCK HUNT OPENINGS:
December 12, 13, 14, 23, 24, 27-31
Lodging is available the night before on most of these dates listed
3ppl-$450 per person
4ppl-$425 per person
5ppl-$400 per person
6ppl-$375 per person
Pricing includes lodging and all meals

To book, contact Daniel:
Call or Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

